# So far the best exercise for me is push ups. Really clears me up.



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Go ahead and do some, I think it'll help ya'll feel better


----------



## Neil_ (Dec 8, 2012)

I had DP before and the doctor told me to lift weights,almost like this condition was nothing serious. Ill give the Push ups a try ive never been one for fitness lol


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Try full-court basketball.

That will *really* clear you up.


----------



## HopefulNat (Jan 23, 2013)

i began weight training and i felt almost back to normal. it was the best thing i couldve ever done


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

me too the best thing for this is pushing your body so that your at rest after it im working out and training harder than i was when i was normal lol.


----------

